# Starting out with R Weaver Apiaires



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Folks in my club use R Weaver and B Weaver and they like them. I'm currently looking around for a survivor queen source in the north. I'm looking at Long Lane Honey Bee Farms. I'm in Missouri and climit is a bit colder than Texas. I'd have no problem using Weavers otherwise.


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

B Weaver is treatment free. R Weaver is not. Not saying which is better but may make a difference in your decision. I first ordered from R Weaver but switched my order to B Weaver, because they offered an Austin pickup. I didn't know anything about treatment free at the time. It was just a matter of logistics.


----------



## BubbaR (Apr 4, 2011)

Risky, I actually have two nucs coming with B Weaver queens as well. Should be picking up this week. I am in a business, homebuilding, that gets very little good press no matter what we do. I make sure that I point out good experiences whenever I get the chance. Not to say everything goes well all the time, just try to acknowledge a positive encounter. 

Gig'Em Aggies :thumbsup:


----------

